# Gimp en Français ?



## JCR (13 Janvier 2003)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé X11, ainsi que Fink.
Quand j'ouvre Gimp, celui-ci est en Anglais
Y a-t'il un moyen de le lancer en Français ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pacou (14 Janvier 2003)

Y a un moyen, oui


----------



## pacou (14 Janvier 2003)

ah oui, tu le voulais, le moyen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon et bien ouvre ou crée un fichier .tcshrc dans ton répertoire de départ (dans ton home, quoi)

tape dedans le texte suivant :

setenv LC_ALL fr-FR

(ou bien est ce FR-fr???) enfin essaie, tu verras (je ne suis pas devant mon mac). d'ailleurs à la place du "-" c'est peut être "_". (là j'ai vraiment un trou de mémoire désolé, mais la piste est sûre de chez sûre)

enregistres (en texte, attention à ça, en TEXTE)

relance le terminal et voilà....


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (15 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé cette solution mais elle ne marche pas chez moi.
Peux-tu me fournir quelques explications supplémentaires notamment sur le fichier à créer : comment le faire et où le mettre précisément.
J'ai suivi tes instructions mais rien à faire.
Merci


----------



## pacou (15 Janvier 2003)

Je suis cois. Comment cela ne peut il marcher??

Passons sur l'orthographe, car je suis à nouveau loin de mon mac.

Vérifiez si .tcshrc existe :

ls /Users/username/.tcshrc

en remplaçant username par votre nom d'utilisateur UNIX (le nom abrégé en fait). Si vous ne connaissez pas ce nom (il n'y a pas de honte), utilisez la commande :

whoami

(Who am I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est facile non?).


si il existe, le shell le trouve, sinon il vous dit qu'il ne le trouve pas.

S'il n'existe pas, et si vous avez installé Fink en suivant leur recommandation, soit c'est pas bien (fink ne peut vous être utile dans ce cas), soit il est possible que vous ayez créé un fichier .cshrc .
Dans ce cas, c'est ce fichier qu'il faut modifier.

Pour créer le fichier (si il n'existe pas ou si un .cshrc n'existe pas):

cd
touch .tcshrc

Ensuite :

pico .tcshrc

Là vous entrez dans un éditeur de texte (pico) pour ... éditer le fichier créé plus haut.

saisissez le texte de la dernière fois :

setenv LC_ALL fr_FR

ou alors

setenv LC_ALL fr_FR.ISO8859-1

Vous pouvez ajouter :

setenv LANG fr_FR.ISO8859-1

Redémarrez un terminal, etc...

Pour des info complètes :

La doc en anglais de FreeBSD.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (16 Janvier 2003)

Coucou c'est encore moi.
Malgré tes instructions, ça ne marche toujours pas.
Le fichier .cshrc existe maintenant que je l'ai créé avec tes conseils.
Mais lorsque je lance GIMP il est toujours en anglais.
J'ai ré essayé deux fois la commande pico .tcshrc puis ai ajouté les deux lignes que tu proposais d'ajouter en plus.
Je tappe ensuite controle X pour sortir
Rien n'y fait.
Je ne comprends plus.
Pourquoi écris-tu : Redémarrez un terminal, etc.


----------



## pacou (16 Janvier 2003)

Redémarrer le terminal parce que les infos inscrites dans les fichiers .cshrc OU .tcshrc ne sont prises en compte qu'au démarrage du terminal, et pas à la volée.

Sinon, vraiment, je ne comprend pas. j'ai Gimp en Français sur mon Mac (mais à la maison).

En tout cas il est sûr qu'il ne faut qu'un seul des deux fichiers .tcshrc ou .cshrc.

Si .cshrc existe, l'autre n'est pas pris en compte.

Sinon, utilisez vous Fink ou non?
Si vous faites un "gimp --help" ou un "man gimp" (je ne sais pas si ça marche, je n'ai jamais essayé) essayez de trouver une commande permettant de voir comment a été configuré The Gimp (par ./configure) et vérifiez que la localisation est prévue.

Sinon, là je ne vois pas quoi dire.

Pouvez vous m'envoyer vos fichiers ??? pascal@projectomega.org


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour, 
chez moi, je configure avec cette commande :


```
setenv LANG fr_FR
```
Essayez donc !


----------



## olof (18 Janvier 2003)

et pour vérifier que ta variable LANG contient la bonne valeur, essaye :

echo $LANG


----------



## flup (27 Avril 2003)

J'ai cherché aussi et cette dernière façon marche.

Par contre, je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi mon mac de bureau, sur lequel j'avais installé X11 à sa sortie n'en a pas eu besoin, alors que mon iBook, sur lequel je viens de faire l'install, en avait besoin.

Je suppose que c'est un réglage qui se faisait lors de l'installation de X11 beta d'Apple mais qui n'est pas fait automatiquement avec la beta 3


----------



## vnsullivan (27 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Flup,

Désolé, j'avais commencé à te répondre dans ton précédent thread, mais j'ai mis du temps avant de réapparaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup tu as eu la réponse entretemps. Tant mieux... plus c'est rapide et mieux c'est.
Pour éviter de configurer à chaque fois la variable LANG, rajoute la ligne suivante au début du fichier .tcshrc, ou si ça ne marche pas pour le xterm, au début du fichier .xinitrc:

setenv LANG=fr_FR

Si ça ne marchait pas sur l'un de tes ordinateurs, c'est que l'un des deux ne doit pas avoir le même fichier de configuration de cette variable... mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de fichier de configuration, c'est pourquoi je ne te propose que cette solution de replis passant par .tcshrc ou .xinitrc

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (27 Avril 2003)

... enlever le = dans la ligne de code que j'indique...

et puis mince... je n'avais pas vu que tout était dit entièrement plus haut... Donc, ne pas tenir compte de mon post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé pour cet égarement, la prochaine fois j'irai un peu moins vite dans mes lectures...

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (27 Avril 2003)

Bah!
Puisque je suis là, autant faire une remarque: il y a warning de gtk+ lorsque LANG est initialisée à fr_FR. Ce message n'est pas grave, cf autre thread:

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB26&amp;Number=360635&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1

vn


----------

